# Windcheetah



## Browser (27 Jul 2019)

From the point of view of accessories and spares backup, would buying a used Windcheetah be a bad idea now that they no longer seem to be in production and there appears to be no contact with a 'factory'? I'm looking around at various options with a view to buying my first 'bent and I always liked the engineering behind the Windcheetah but am nervous of taking one on if I'll be stuck with a machine that I can't get bits for if I really need them.
Thought please?


----------



## recumbentpanda (27 Jul 2019)

Not an owner, but have been aware of the design since it’s introduction. AFAIK, mostly the bits you might want to replace are standard bicycle componentry.

The ‘special’ parts are things like the joint castings, and if you are replacing those, your trike is in a bad way indeed!
Fortunately, it is a well loved If specialist marque, and fellow owners are likely to be helpful.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Jul 2019)

And I thought this was going to be about anoraks.


----------



## voyager (27 Jul 2019)

20 seconds on the net

https://www.bikebiz.com/advanced-velo-designs-takes-over-mike-burrows-windcheetah/


----------



## StuAff (27 Jul 2019)

voyager said:


> 20 seconds on the net
> 
> https://www.bikebiz.com/advanced-velo-designs-takes-over-mike-burrows-windcheetah/


Out of date.....AVD went under in 2017. A lot of orders unfulfilled, apparently.
http://forum.bhpc.org.uk/windcheetah-karl-sparenburg_topic6388_page1.html


----------



## Browser (27 Jul 2019)

Cycleops said:


> And I thought this was going to be about anoraks.



You silly, twisted boy you!


----------



## Browser (27 Jul 2019)

StuAff said:


> Out of date.....AVD went under in 2017. A lot of orders unfulfilled, apparently.
> http://forum.bhpc.org.uk/windcheetah-karl-sparenburg_topic6388_page1.html



Yup, that's why I was asking about them.


----------



## voyager (28 Jul 2019)

Anyone in contact with Mike Burrows ? 

Otherwise buy yourself a machine shop to support it.

If there was one locally at the right price l would buy it.


----------



## PaulM (30 Jul 2019)

Dtek hpvs can probably offer everything you need in the way of windcheetah spares and advice. I think they wanted to buy the marque at one time after Karl went AWOL.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (11 Aug 2019)

Not a good idea for a "first recumbent trike" as it's a bit of a niche item.
I'd go for an ICE trike for a first timer (spares and customer support are first rate).
JMTPW


----------



## Feet first (1 Sep 2019)

I have a 22 year old speedy which I bought from new. I still rate it as my best and most enjoyable bike. I have toured all over Europe in it. The speedy is fairly simple and robustly engineered. Gears, etc are all standard. I did have problem recently with chain idler but replaced it with a Terracycle kit. Yes, main castings are very specific but not much to go wrong on them.

The ICE is probably the current trike to buy new, but Wincheetahs come up on ebay and seem to be well cared for.

Would I sell mine? No.


----------

